# GPU-Z Is it working for your card or not?



## newtekie1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I figured it might help if we had a thread for people to just post if GPU-Z was working for them or not(I can't really think of a good title for it).

So I figure we can get as many members as we can to just run it on their machines and see how it runs.  

If it works it would probably be helpful to just post what your specs are(specifically video card) and just say it works.

If it doesn't you can do the same, but tell us what happened or why it didn't work(I'm sure screenshots would be very helpful).

I'll start:

I have an x1650Pro and GPU-Z seems to work perfectly with it.

I have an x200 and GPU-Z seems to work perfectly with it.

I have an x300SE and GPU-Z seems to work perfectly with it.

I have an FX5200 and GPU-Z won't run, it just give me an hour glass for a second when I click on it then nothing happens.

I have two 7900GTs in SLI, when I select the second adaptor in the drop down box it does say they are in SLI.  If I select the first adaptor in the drop down box it says they aren't.

I have two 7600GTs in SLI, it shows the same behavior with SLI as with the 7900GTs.

*Download it here:* http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/822/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.1.0.html


----------



## Disparia (Oct 4, 2007)

My box at work has a Radeon X1300 and Radeon 9250 (three monitors).

GPU-Z: Crashes upon startup.


----------



## Jarman (Oct 4, 2007)

asus 8800gtx, works fine


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 4, 2007)

HIS x1950pro,everything working well here.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 4, 2007)

Where do you find this? I will try it if I can find it.


----------



## pt (Oct 4, 2007)

hd2600xt, works here


----------



## JC316 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nevermind, I found it, and my 8600GTS works.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 4, 2007)

works fine here-

sapphire x1950pro rev2 512mb/vista 32bit.must run as admin tho'


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 4, 2007)

LOL, NVIDIA Radeon X1950... works fine here, though not all fields are filled in. (NVIDIA GeForce 7100GS)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 4, 2007)

lol yer,i just ignored the nvidia pic,it seem fine tho'.all the fields are correct.


----------



## d44ve (Oct 4, 2007)

wouldnt it be a lot easier to list the cards that ARE NOT working?


----------



## Namslas90 (Oct 4, 2007)

Works fine (I guess);





Looks good W1zard,


----------



## spud107 (Oct 4, 2007)

its fine apart from the nvidia logo


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 4, 2007)

d44ve said:


> wouldnt it be a lot easier to list the cards that ARE NOT working?



I figured it would be helpful to list both working and non-working cards.  This way if we see two people with the same card and it is working on one and not the other it will help narrow the possibilities down.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 4, 2007)

Radeon X300/X500 Series ..

Everything looks good except ...
1) The Revision TextBox is blank
2) the DirectX Version is displaying 9.0, when 9.0c is installed.


----------



## FAXA (Oct 4, 2007)

Sort of works. It starts and most fields are filled in, apart from Shaders, Bandwidth, bus width, ROPs and Texture fill rate. 8800GTS 320MB.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Kreij said:


> Radeon X300/X500 Series ..
> 
> Everything looks good except ...
> 1) The Revision TextBox is blank
> 2) the DirectX Version is displaying 9.0, when 9.0c is installed.



That is because the x300/x500 series only supports 9.0.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 4, 2007)

Works for me, but again - there's the NVidia logo


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 4, 2007)

everything seems to be working as intended
View attachment 9919


----------



## d44ve (Oct 4, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> I figured it would be helpful to list both working and non-working cards.  This way if we see two people with the same card and it is working on one and not the other it will help narrow the possibilities down.




I see your point... but now W1zz will need to weed through all the "everything is OK" posts just to find one or two problems.


----------



## Thrawn (Oct 4, 2007)

Running on Vista ultimate 32 bit. At the first try, my computer shutted down immediately.
On the second run I launched it with administrator privileges, and it worked.






Keep up the good work, it will be a nice tool!


----------



## Kreij (Oct 4, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> That is because the x300/x500 series only supports 9.0.



Oh the humanity! 

I noticed that on mine and also Thrawn's (X800 GTO) that the Die Size shows only mm2 with out a die size number.


----------



## cjoyce1980 (Oct 4, 2007)

it shows my memory overclocks, but not the core.  it should read 621MHz


----------



## Stinger_PY (Oct 4, 2007)

Works well with my system... BUT... it shows the Nvidia logo when I have an ATI card!!!


----------



## Dark_Webster (Oct 4, 2007)

7600 GT works...


----------



## peach1971 (Oct 4, 2007)

> it shows my memory overclocks, but not the core. it should read 621MHz


What app do you use for overclocking GPU/Mem ?
Did you enable OC for 2D mode? What for?


GPU-Z runs fine here  PowerColor X1950 Pro [AGP]
Just my Samtron 98PDF 19" is listed as Samtron 17".

And yeah, I get that NVIDIA logo, too.
Little sponsorship?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 4, 2007)

Where can I download it?


----------



## peach1971 (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/776/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.0.1.html


----------



## t_ski (Oct 4, 2007)

In the downloads section or on the front page


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 4, 2007)

Works fine for my X850XT


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 4, 2007)

peach1971 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/776/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.0.1.html



hey tekie....you should make this easier and edit this to the first post!!!!

BTW works and recognizes SLI as well...


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 4, 2007)

Kreij said:


> Radeon X300/X500 Series ..
> 
> Everything looks good except ...
> 1) The Revision TextBox is blank
> 2) the DirectX Version is displaying 9.0, when 9.0c is installed.



1. ati does not have revisions. i will disable the field
2. your card supports 9.0 - 9.0c has more shader features


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 4, 2007)

Kreij said:


> Oh the humanity!
> 
> I noticed that on mine and also Thrawn's (X800 GTO) that the Die Size shows only mm2 with out a die size number.



please report gpu device id


----------



## high5 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Nicksterr (Oct 4, 2007)

Not reporting all fields.

eVGA Superclocked 8800GTS 640MB @ Stock 576/1700
Windows XP Home 32-bit


----------



## SiCk (Oct 4, 2007)

Not working correctly for me @ Vista 32bits, same bugs that previous post


----------



## panchoman (Oct 4, 2007)

works for my x1950 pro except for the nvidia pic.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 4, 2007)

does anybody know r420 die size?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cdgnn

nice validation system, it picks the correct pic and i can add comments, sweetnes,


----------



## high5 (Oct 4, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> does anybody know r420 die size?



http://www.beyond3d.com/resources/chip/63


----------



## exxe (Oct 4, 2007)

Unknown architecture
with 3dfx Voodoo5 6000 

please add it, please


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 4, 2007)

exxe said:


> Unknown architecture
> with 3dfx Voodoo5 6000
> 
> please add it, please



not soon


----------



## Kreij (Oct 4, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> please report gpu device id



Device ID = 5B60 (1002 - 5B60)


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 4, 2007)

nVidia logo. LOL

Anyone else got a FireGL-X3?  It would be good to compare specs/speeds/BIOS

P.S. I am running 2x screens. Would be useful to show ALL vdu devices.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 4, 2007)

Shudder at my graphics power pwnage!!!


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 4, 2007)

It seems as though the PCI-E bus  is incorrect I get report PCI-E 16X@8X
this is reported on both Master and slave card and in crossfire mode and not in crossfire mode.





The bios is set for X16 you can be sure of that.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 4, 2007)

lemonadesoda said:


> nVidia logo. LOL
> 
> Anyone else got a FireGL-X3?  It would be good to compare specs/speeds/BIOS
> 
> P.S. I am running 2x screens. Would be useful to show ALL vdu devices.



it does try to read both screens


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 4, 2007)

DRDNA said:


> It seems as though the PCI-E bus  is incorrect I get report PCI-E 16X@8X
> this is reported on both Master and slave card and in crossfire mode and not in crossfire mode.
> 
> 
> ...




Mine also says the same info in SLI...but with my chipset when cards are in SLI they only run @8X speeds in both slots. the only way to run 16X on my DFI is to run a solo card....may want to investigate if board is truely a 32X chipset?

EDIT: the ATI 200 was an 8X8 chipset...the ATI 3200 was the 16X16 chipset!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 4, 2007)

um drdna you only get 8 x 8 check the specs

http://us.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_pro....jsp?PRODUCT_ID=3669&CATEGORY_TYPE=LP&SITE=US


----------



## Thrawn (Oct 4, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> please report gpu device id



Device ID from AtiTool: 5D4F
And from EVEREST 4.10 Build 1152 beta:


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 4, 2007)

updated to 0.0.2 - check the sticky for what has been fixed


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 4, 2007)

It just crashed my PC, so I would have to say it doesnt work for me lol


----------



## mandelore (Oct 4, 2007)

Heres mine, works fine apart from the NV stuff...







*146GB memory bandwidth *


----------



## Bonerheimer_c (Oct 4, 2007)

It works great with the 2900 Pro


----------



## mandelore (Oct 4, 2007)

Fixed now, thnx W1zzard!






bumped the memory a tad and *153GB bandwidth, lol*

I know this is so totally off topic.. but i just took my memory to 2600Mhz without a crash


----------



## Thrawn (Oct 4, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> updated to 0.0.2 - check the sticky for what has been fixed



I have started a thread on a hungarian hardware forum, the pictures may be useful 
http://prohardver.hu/tema/gpu-z/friss.html

Here is mine tested with GPU-Z 0.0.2:


----------



## Casheti (Oct 4, 2007)

0.0.1 had some problems, thinking it was an nVIDIA.

0.0.2 is perfect with both my X850'XTs


----------



## mandelore (Oct 4, 2007)

the shader info doesnt display for ATI, tho on the 2900 is it just directly linked with the core speed?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 4, 2007)

mandelore said:


> the shader info doesnt display for ATI, tho on the 2900 is it just directly linked with the core speed?



ati does not have shader clocks. on nv it is linked unless you have teh new driver where you can adjust seperately


----------



## mandelore (Oct 4, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> ati does not have shader clocks. on nv it is linked unless you have teh new driver where you can adjust seperately



oooh, i thought the 2900's had a locked shader clock the same frequency as the core. I stand corrected. wait... ive read numerous places where the shader engine is the same speed as the 2900's default core aka 740mhz? could you clarify a bit for me?


----------



## ITman (Oct 4, 2007)

*x1300 with 0.0.1 and 0.0.2*

Ati Mobility Radeon X1300
Works mostly (I think). Some issue with Monitor display string


----------



## moshpit (Oct 4, 2007)

SiCk said:


> Not working correctly for me @ Vista 32bits, same bugs that previous post



I'm having a similar though not as bad bug. Card is EVGA 8800GTS Superclocked 640mb





Mine is reporting only 16 ROPs (too few), 256bit memory bus (too low, it's 320bit), low memory bandwidth, and zero shaders.

Using Vista Ultimate x64, Forceware 163.67 WHQL, all updates current including stability and performance updates. GPUz version reported as 0.0.1.


----------



## moshpit (Oct 4, 2007)

Just tried 0.0.2 and same bug persists. No changes.


----------



## ricoh (Oct 4, 2007)

Zotac GeForce 8800 GTS 640
Windows Vista 64bit, UAC disabled, FW 163.69






Missing: Amount of ROPs, Amount of Shader Units, Fillrate & Bandwidth calculation, Display information
Errors: FW version, wrong Shader clock:

It looks like GPU-Z isn't aware of unlinked Shader Domain overclocking in FW 163.69+.

This Post by Nicksterr shows another (minor) flaw: his GF8800 GTS is reported with 80 Shader Units instead of 96.

----

Very nice program btw, i'm looking forward for some great releases in the future.


----------



## happita (Oct 4, 2007)

ATI Radeon 9700 pro
Windows XP Home SP1

Works fine with my setup


----------



## afzsom (Oct 4, 2007)

Seems to be a bunch of problems with BFG cards.  Most (if not all) so far have reported the program doesn't work with BFG Tech cards.  Link for reference.

BFG 8800GTS 640MB, will not work on XP Pro 32bit.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 4, 2007)

>> WIZZ

Still not showing the 2 display devices. Here is a FULL screenshot 3200x1200


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is display properties vs. GPU


----------



## Nicksterr (Oct 5, 2007)

ricoh said:


> This Post by Nicksterr shows another (minor) flaw: his GF8800 GTS is reported with *80* Shader Units instead of *96*.



Ah yes, thanks. Missed that.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 5, 2007)

Working perfect for me....


----------



## ace80 (Oct 5, 2007)

Works fine detecting both x1800 gto's
Just wish it would say crossfire instead of nvidia sli


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 5, 2007)

Works well for me...  7900gt here.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 5, 2007)

yo w1zz, why dont you use the same script that you use for it to detect and change the pic to ati and use that to detect and change the text between Nvidia SLI and ATI Crossfire.

i see gpuz as biased considering the sli lol.


----------



## JacKz5o (Oct 5, 2007)

Works great on my 6800GS


----------



## pt (Oct 5, 2007)

clocks are still weird, but better now


----------



## OnBoard (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/km2z3/

Somehow it thinks my card is already OCed, not recognizing 2D clocks as default (or 3D clocks, if it should use those). Turning on atitool with cube spining didn't help.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 5, 2007)

Now at home on my Spec'd System.
Vista 32 bit.
Seems to work fine.

Revision Label and TextBox disabled as should be.
The GPU Shader clock Label and TextBox are disabled as should be.
The Default Shader clock label and TextBox are enabled but display nothing.
It fails to see my Dell monitor.
Detects both CF cards.


----------



## peach1971 (Oct 5, 2007)

cjoyce1980, you were right.
Current GPU overclock not shown with X1950 Pro (AGP here).

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kke87/


----------



## Marioace (Oct 5, 2007)

Memory Type is displayed incorrectly

shows PCI EXPRESS, instead DDR4 or GDDR4

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/34e5u


----------



## Kreij (Oct 5, 2007)

I noticed that Memory Type was shown as PCI_EXPRESS on PT's 2600XT also on his earlier post.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 5, 2007)

I noticed that the Fill rates on my X1950xtx's are triple the 2600Xt, and the x1950 pro are double them. As well as the bandwidth.

Not trying to start a war, just something I noticed since I've been testing GPU-Z.

Interesting.


----------



## Thrawn (Oct 5, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> does anybody know r420 die size?



The R430 measures out to about 15mm by 16mm, or roughly 240mm2. That makes it a little smaller than the R420 chip used in previous X800 cards, which is about 260mm2. The R480 is about 18mm by 16.5mm, or 297mm2.

I found it here: http://techreport.com/articles.x/7742


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 5, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> um drdna you only get 8 x 8 check the specs
> 
> http://us.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_pro....jsp?PRODUCT_ID=3669&CATEGORY_TYPE=LP&SITE=US



lol...isnt  that  some  snit...when I first  purchased  this  with  in  second   day  of  original  release...the   specs  read  1X16X+1X8X crossfire  mode.....they  must  have  redid  the  specs  ..  ....ole  wellstill  a  great  mobosure  cant  wait  to  upgrade   to  the  DFI LP UT P35 T2R  and a quad

PS GREAT  APP W1zzard


----------



## Raovac (Oct 5, 2007)

Works good on my system 

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4dgq8


----------



## Kursah (Oct 5, 2007)

Worked as designed for me.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6sgh8/


----------



## peach1971 (Oct 5, 2007)

> I noticed that the Fill rates on my X1950xtx's are triple the 2600Xt, and the x1950 pro are double them. As well as the bandwidth.



Should be around this:
X1950 XTX: 650 MHz x 16 ROPs = 10400 MPixel/s
X1950 Pro: 575 MHz x 12 ROPs = 6900 MPixel/s
2600 XT: 800 MHz x 8 ROPs = 6400 MPixel/s

Bandwidth:
256Bit Bus Width vs. 128Bit (2600XT) 
...


----------



## DOM (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## LonGun (Oct 5, 2007)

GPU-Z 0.0.2 worked on my Geforce 8800 GTS.


----------



## LonGun (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/z6xch/


----------



## pt (Oct 5, 2007)

peach1971 said:


> Should be around this:
> X1950 XTX: 650 MHz x 16 ROPs = 10400 MPixel/s
> X1950 Pro: 575 MHz x 12 ROPs = 6900 MPixel/s
> 2600 XT: 800 MHz x 8 ROPs = 6400 MPixel/s
> ...



hd2600xt = 4 rops


----------



## Stryder75 (Oct 5, 2007)

working great on my 8800 gtx and vista. Only field not working is the monitor detect. No worries there. Overclocks are showing as well. Nice tool!


----------



## Namslas90 (Oct 5, 2007)

Version 2, X1900XTX, something


----------



## AddSub (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks ok.


----------



## francis511 (Oct 5, 2007)

FAXA said:


> Sort of works. It starts and most fields are filled in, apart from Shaders, Bandwidth, bus width, ROPs and Texture fill rate. 8800GTS 320MB.



same


----------



## SpookyWillow (Oct 5, 2007)

works fine for me  http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/unb4b


----------



## Weer (Oct 5, 2007)

It has no problem with my Ultra.

But when I try to use it on my Geforce MX440 and my Geforce FX 5200, it crashed immediatly and doesn't even open.


----------



## von kain (Oct 5, 2007)

great work btw


----------



## SpookyWillow (Oct 5, 2007)

someone just pointed something out on another forum so i thought i'd ask,

on the x1950pro's it show that theres 12 pixel shaders and 5 vertex shaders, according to sapphires and HIS reviews the card actually has 36 pixel shaders and 8 vertex shaders.

http://www.hothardware.com/articles/HIS_Radeon_X1950_Pro_IceQ3_Turbo/

http://www.trustedreviews.com/graphics/review/2006/10/19/Sapphire-X1950-Pro/p1

http://www.sapphiretech.com/ne/products/products_overview.php?gpid=168&grp=2


----------



## starfox (Oct 5, 2007)

*Crashes on startup with Quadro NVS 110M*

GPU-Z crashes on startup on my notebook (Dell Latitude D820 with a nVidia Quadro NVS 110M).

(Windows XP SP2, 2gb ram, 128mb video ram)


----------



## ortigas24 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi, theres some problems with my card and GPU-Z 






Its a XFX 6800XT 256mb 256bits Agp
problems i know there wrong

Clocks
Memory clocks (default) lol a 140% boost
Memory type - not sdr but Gddr3
Monitor its a 17" (not that i care about this but...)

Im using windows XP sp2
Thanks and good job, a great software (after killing the bugs lol)

PS: Factory specs


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 5, 2007)

0.0.3 released


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Updated the link in the first post.  The new version displays a caution box when I run it with just the number 3 in it, is it supposed to do that?  Once I hit OK the program runs.


----------



## ImmortalZ (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/weygq

Everything seems to be working other than the monitor detection.


----------



## Rugor (Oct 5, 2007)

Just tried Version 0.0.3 with my BFG 8800GTS 640MB on Vista Ultimate 32-bit.  When I start the program I get a box with a yellow exclamation mark and the number 3, and then the regular page cumes up.  I am still not getting any information on ROPs, Shaders, etc., but it is reporting my driver version as 1.58 which I believe is correct.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 5, 2007)

redownload, no more box "3"


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, it went away.  Still have the problem with SLI detection though.


----------



## nilknarf (Oct 5, 2007)

Mostly works on my 320MB 8800GTS under XP SP2, just missing the number of unified shaders:






Everything else is correct. Nice work so far!


----------



## ortigas24 (Oct 5, 2007)

Still some bugs










I opened severel times, the box 3 apeers every time


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 5, 2007)

looking  even better 




HIP-HIP-HURRAY>>W1zzard


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 5, 2007)

The word is out
http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2007/10/05/gpu-utility-shows


----------



## DOM (Oct 5, 2007)

*Edit:* its works needed to restart comp


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 5, 2007)

The Validate  submit  works  great  also
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ex5vq/


----------



## AmberClad (Oct 5, 2007)

I saw this program linked in the Anandtech forums. Great start . It didn't fully work on my card though:






It's a PNY 8800 GTS 320 MB, running under XP. Someone else at the AT forums using the exact same card, but under Vista, had the same problems.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 5, 2007)

Version 0.0.3 works fine on my X300/X500 Series.

Nice work W1z, and with the INQ picking up the story fame and fortune is sure to come your way soon!!


----------



## Kreij (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey W1z,

Since there seems to be a little room left in the shader TextBox would it be possible to add the pixel and vertex level supported to the string that gets sent to the box?

Maybe something like "4 Pixel[2.0] / 4 Vertex[2.0]"

Just a thought.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 5, 2007)

Kreij said:


> Hey W1z,
> 
> Since there seems to be a little room left in the shader TextBox would it be possible to add the pixel and vertex level supported to the string that gets sent to the box?
> 
> ...




directx version already implies that info. 9.0 = 2.0, 9.0c = 3.0


----------



## Kreij (Oct 5, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> directx version already implies that info. 9.0 = 2.0, 9.0c = 3.0



Ok, I just remembered that older versions of DX supported multiple shader levels.
(ie. 9.0a supported 2.0a and 2.0b) 

Anyway, I noticed that after running validation, the validation page shows Die Size of "0 mm2" for my X300/X500 instead of being blank like the shader clocks.


----------



## zolkorn (Oct 5, 2007)

X850 XT PE(R480) Work!  Great software W1zzard 






Cheers


----------



## AddSub (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, now 0.0.3 tells me my Crossfire is disabled vs. 0.0.2 that said my SLI was disabled. I'm not sure if any of this is by design. (single X850XT on a nForce4 SLI mobo)

Also, instead of blank box for "Display", now it says "unknown". (OS version is now indicated in driver box as well.)

Shader clocks are still blank (On X850XT shader clock is really the GPU clock, right?), although a small glitch appears to have been fixed in one of the shader info boxes. (see screenshots below for more detail)

0.0.2





0.0.3


----------



## synxll (Oct 5, 2007)

Works perfect on MSI 7900 GS





Excellent program, thanks!!!


----------



## thompson (Oct 5, 2007)

Crash on startup for me, I have 7900gt sli. The problem might be that I'm running hacked drivers (FW 85.96_mod) to enable sli on intel chipsets.


----------



## Marioace (Oct 5, 2007)

now works great for me

Memory Type GDDR4 now  instead PCI_EXPRESS


----------



## jcmarfilph (Oct 5, 2007)

> GPU-Z Validation 9zbf9
> Card Name: 	NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT
> Owner: 	jcmarfilph 	Submitted: 	2007-10-05 08:49:52
> Owner's Comments:
> ...


http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9zbf9


----------



## someguyfromhell (Oct 5, 2007)

i just join tech power up forums for this lol

whatever, here's a screeny


----------



## jtleon (Oct 5, 2007)

Works great for my 7800GS and 6600GT, both AGP, and my M52 Radeon Miniport on my laptop.

Great work!
Regards,
jtleon


----------



## pt (Oct 5, 2007)

everything is good now except for the clocks


----------



## action man (Oct 5, 2007)

i have a 1950xt-x it has 48 pixel shaders.gpu-z only reports 16?


----------



## rabby (Oct 5, 2007)

My MSI 8500GT works correctly ! Thanks !


----------



## PetriL (Oct 5, 2007)

GeForce 6100 (integrated), some information missing:


----------



## SpookyWillow (Oct 5, 2007)

so wizzard, any ideas why its displaying the wrong amount of shaders for the x1950pro?


----------



## moshpit (Oct 5, 2007)

Just tried 0.0.3 and still have the missing info bugs. Zero shaders, wrong bus width, low bandwidth, and too few ROPs. EVGA 8800GTS Superclocked 640mb, Vista x64, Forceware 163.67 WHQL.


----------



## racingwms (Oct 5, 2007)

Works fine with ATI 9600 PRO 128MB

But "unknown architecture" with intel GMA950 on my notebook


----------



## jtleon (Oct 5, 2007)

*1950XTX may only have 16 PPL*



action man said:


> i have a 1950xt-x it has 48 pixel shaders.gpu-z only reports 16?



According to this link, you may be mistaken & GPU-Z looks correct.

http://techreport.com/articles.x/10615/3

I guess ATI might not have been so accurate in their product description.....don't know for sure.
Regards,
jtleon


----------



## Fede (Oct 5, 2007)

Works great. ECS Elitegroup 7900GS.






(I don't know about those 20 Mhz shaders though...)


----------



## nightbringer (Oct 5, 2007)

works fine with my notebook's mobility radeon HD2600 (detected as a HD2600pro because I cheated to install the catalyst 7.8 and soon the 7.9 )
 the first software to detect my GPU, and I finally know the bus width (officially 128bits but often 64 because of the shitty hypermemory :shadedshu)... thanks to the creators 
(notebook toshiba A200-13M)


----------



## aggiebroz (Oct 5, 2007)

It works fine on my Mobility Radeon x700.

though it would be nice if the utility could show the amount of hypermemory on the mobile platforms.


----------



## hat (Oct 5, 2007)

Works on my 8500gt


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 5, 2007)

i need someone with 8800 gts to diagnose why the number of rops is not showing correctly (affects other values as well).

please contact me on instant messenger asap


----------



## someguyfromhell (Oct 5, 2007)

i have one!


----------



## moshpit (Oct 5, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> i need someone with 8800 gts to diagnose why the number of rops is not showing correctly (affects other values as well).
> 
> please contact me on instant messenger asap



PM sent.


----------



## Assimilator (Oct 5, 2007)

@racingwms: GPU-Z only works for nVidia and AMD/ATI graphics cards currently.


----------



## Soggy (Oct 5, 2007)

The biggest problem I've seen is the pixel/texture fill rates. they seem to be a bit off on most all of the screen shots Ive seen.


----------



## telemac35 (Oct 5, 2007)

Nvidia GO 7300: does not work (crashes upon startup)


----------



## Anusha (Oct 6, 2007)

Works fine for me too, with my X800GTO






Gotta try the newer build


----------



## ricoh (Oct 6, 2007)

4 ROPs, 4 PS, 2 VS, 1096 MPixel/s Pixel & Texelfillrate, 3,2 GB/s Bandwidth instead of 6,4 GB/s, GPU Clock = Default Clock






Same as 0.0.2 except the now working Driver Version


----------



## sglider (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi, my 3DFuzion GeForce 6200 PCI: does not work (crash at start)

Everest info:

[ PCI: nVIDIA GeForce 6200 AGP ]

    Graphics Processor Properties:
      Video Adapter                                     nVIDIA GeForce 6200 AGP
      BIOS Version                                      5.44.A2.05.01
      GPU Code Name                                     NV44AGP
      PCI Device                                        10DE-0221 / 0000-0000  (Rev A1)
      Transistors                                       77 million
      Process Technology                                0.11 um
      Die Size                                          110 mm2
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Memory Size                                       128 MB
      GPU Clock                                         351 MHz  (original: 350 MHz)
      RAMDAC Clock                                      400 MHz
      Pixel Pipelines                                   4
      TMU Per Pipeline                                  1
      Vertex Shaders                                    3  (v3.0)
      Pixel Shaders                                     4  (v3.0)
      DirectX Hardware Support                          DirectX v9.0c
      Pixel Fillrate                                    1404 MPixel/s
      Texel Fillrate                                    1404 MTexel/s

    Memory Bus Properties:
      Bus Type                                          DDR
      Bus Width                                         64-bit
      Real Clock                                        281 MHz (DDR)  (original: 280 MHz)
      Effective Clock                                   562 MHz
      Bandwidth                                         4496 MB/s


----------



## k_buz (Oct 6, 2007)

Works fine with my Ati FireGL V5200. But there is no shaderclock? (I dont really know what that clock should be...)


----------



## Emile (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello,
I have 2 video cards installed.
GPUz only shows the GF 7800gs and not the GF FX5200.
Recommendation?
Have a nice day


----------



## TotalChaos (Oct 6, 2007)

version 4 now has all the info for 8800GTS


----------



## kontra2757 (Oct 6, 2007)

*GPU-Z v0.0.1 - 0.0.4*

it works not for me!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 6, 2007)

kontra2757 said:


> it works not for me!


Sorry to hear that, but W1z can't make it work, if you don't, at very least, say what gfx card you have.


----------



## kontra2757 (Oct 6, 2007)

*GPU-Z v0.0.1 - 0.0.4*

it works not for me!

GeForce Go 7300; Bus-Typ PCI Express x 16


----------



## kontra2757 (Oct 6, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Sorry to hear that, but W1z can't make it work, if you don't, at very least, say what gfx card you have.



GeForce Go 7300


----------



## jocksteeluk (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## sixor (Oct 6, 2007)

works good on my x800pro pci-x


----------



## SpookyWillow (Oct 6, 2007)

jtleon said:


> According to this link, you may be mistaken & GPU-Z looks correct.
> 
> http://techreport.com/articles.x/10615/3
> 
> ...



but isn't that report telling you how many pixels per clock the card can do and not the amount of shaders the card has?   looking at gpu-z i would think its telling you the amount of shaders the card has and not how many it can process per clock cycle.

just looking at that chart again and for the 7900GTX it says pixels/clock 16 but in the scrrenshot 3 posts up its gpu-z is saying it has 24


----------



## thompson (Oct 6, 2007)

Still crashes on startup for me.
Win XP sp2
FW 85.96_mod driver
7900gt sli


----------



## Kreij (Oct 6, 2007)

According to the article ...


> The R580-derived cards, meanwhile, have 16 dedicated texture address units and *48 dedicated pixel shader processors* at their disposal.



Ok ... so why is GPU-Z reporting 16 PSs?

I am sure W1z can clear this up for us.


----------



## ricoh (Oct 6, 2007)

GPU-Z 0.0.4 on my FX5200 shows the same picture as 0.0.3 does.

0.0.4 works fine on my 8800 GTS,






altough the Texture Fillrate should be the same as the Pixel Fillrate.

/edit:

Btw W1zz, you might want to take a look at the bottom of this  page as they provide a nice overview about the correct relationship between ROP Clock and Shader Clock on a G80.

/edit2: GPU-Z is right about the Fillrates, Everest is wrong.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 6, 2007)

works but has some minor wrongs on it


----------



## moshpit (Oct 7, 2007)

0.0.5 fixed my wrong and missing info bugs, now works right.


----------



## V lyx (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't know if it's displaying all the correct info but it looks good and this is the first version out of the 5 that lets me open it.






Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## Thrawn (Oct 7, 2007)

Update from our hungarian hardware community:

Ati Radeon 9500
Ati Radeon 9000 Pro
Ati Radeon X800XT PE Valid
nVidia 7600GS
nVidia 7950GT
Ati Radeon 9200SE Valid
Ati Radeon X1800XT
nVidia 7900GT vmod+BIOSmod
Ati Radeon 1900XT Crossfire Edition
nVidia 7900 GTO
Ati Radeon Rage 128
Ati Radeon X800XL
newer version Ati X1900XT Crossfire Edition
Ati Radeon HD2600XT
FX5900XT


Lot of our users said, that the program crashed on start with 7600GST and 6600GT!
I hope that this post was helpful


----------



## moshpit (Oct 7, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/h8emv

Validation link using 0.0.5 fully working...


----------



## Thrawn (Oct 7, 2007)

moshpit said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/h8emv
> 
> Validation link using 0.0.5 fully working...



No it's not, nothing at the Display box


----------



## almightybmw (Oct 7, 2007)

registered just so I could say:
I have a 6150 onboard, and a 7900gs.  gpu-z 0.0.1 - 0.0.5 don't work for me.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 7, 2007)

v0.0.3 and .4 work for me all though .4 . BUT .4 1st time i ran it locked my PC up.  

not sure if these are not done or just not showing,
Shader details are missing.
Revision missing


----------



## moshpit (Oct 7, 2007)

Thrawn said:


> No it's not, nothing at the Display box



Well, I can live with that. I was more worried about the GPU related info then what the GPU is hooked up to


----------



## FatForester (Oct 7, 2007)

This thing completely reads my AIW X800XT, and it loads up a lot faster than CPU-Z can dream of. My 8600M GT is a bit finicky with this, but mobile GPU's are an entirely different breed.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 7, 2007)

works fine IF I use the most recent drivers. 93.17's crashed.


----------



## clerick (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm just having one problem: it does not seem to show my shader overclock and instead lists it as default (using rivatuner 2.05).


----------



## karatekatadvd (Oct 7, 2007)

Works with my Connect3D X850 XT PE AGP, but shows DirectX Version 9 and 9c is installed.

cu


----------



## erek (Oct 7, 2007)

working after 0.0.4 with my Go 6800 series...




http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3mk5q


----------



## |L1n3 (Oct 7, 2007)

karatekatadvd said:


> Works with my Connect3D X850 XT PE AGP, but shows DirectX Version 9 and 9c is installed.
> 
> cu


GPU-Z quotes the DirectX Version that is included in Hardware (your GPU) and not what Version you have installed as Software. In Hardware there is no difference between 9.0 and 9.0c cause 9.1 was never released.

P.S: GPU-Z 0.0.5 works for me with my 8800 GTS640 at Windows XP x64


----------



## Oliver (Oct 7, 2007)

*WO a hitch*

No Pb here.........


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 7, 2007)

version 5 is best yet. everything looks great except doesn't detect monitor and still no SLI detection. im using vista 64 with 2 8800 ultras in sli. gpu-z reports SLI disabled. ntune reports SLI enalbled and benchmarks prove this is true. other than that... WORKS GREAT!!!


----------



## No-body (Oct 7, 2007)

My card isnt fully supported yet. GPU and technologie are not filled and the buswidth and bandwidth are not filled in.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ahrah/


I have the followin card:
471846200-8231  -  GAINWARD 8231-BLISS 7600GT 256 Golden Sample, Geforce 7600 GT, 256MB 1.2ns GDDR3, AGP, Retail (BA7600GT-256-GS-TV-DVI)
TV-out, 2x DVI, 575MHz GPU (nVidia G73), 256MB GDDR3 (750MHz, 128 bit), 12 pixel pipelines, DirectX 9.0c, OpenGL 2.0, active cooling, AGP


----------



## spanker (Oct 7, 2007)

i can't get it to run..
in version 0.0.5 and 0.0.6
windows just shows the process but the windows doesn't appear

i think because it's a laptop the computer i'm trying to run it with ?
the video card it's a Nvidia 7300 Go
running on Windows XP Pro SP2

The computer it's a Toshiba Satellite A205-SP4017


----------



## (_KoDAk_) (Oct 7, 2007)

all OK


----------



## Dark Revenger (Oct 7, 2007)

All ok with my HIS X800GTO


----------



## Kainco (Oct 8, 2007)

It's not running on my system, I'm getting the problem described here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=41431


----------



## almightybmw (Oct 8, 2007)

hazaa!  version 0.0.6 works with my setup now!  recognizes the 6150 onboard AND the 7900GS.


----------



## Krusher (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm getting Unknown Architecture on startup.

I'm running GPU-Z 0.0.6 on an Asus A3000N laptop
It's a Centrino based laptop, with an Intel 8252/8255 gm/GME controller.


----------



## Thrawn (Oct 9, 2007)

Krusher said:


> I'm getting Unknown Architecture on startup.
> 
> I'm running GPU-Z 0.0.6 on an Asus A3000N laptop
> It's a Centrino based laptop, with an Intel 8252/8255 gm/GME controller.



Because it is only supporting Ati and nVidia cards  (for now)


----------



## Krusher (Oct 9, 2007)

Thrawn said:


> Because it is only supporting Ati and nVidia cards  (for now)



Yeah, I figured that one out just today.. it was late for me last night 
It was mentioned on a Dutch computer related forum so I thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## j3$ (Oct 10, 2007)

spanker said:


> i can't get it to run..
> in version 0.0.5 and 0.0.6
> windows just shows the process but the windows doesn't appear
> 
> running on Windows XP Pro SP2


Ran into the same problem after initially downloading GPU-Z. Upon running the executable, the process would show up in task manager, but no GPU-Z window would ever display. After dissecting and screwing with it for a while, I was finally able to get it working using the following steps:

1. Navigate to your temp directory (i.e. "%userprofile%\Local Settings\Temp" on XP) and delete any instances of gpu-z.sys you find. Assuming you have attempted to run the program before and run into the problem in question, you end up having to kill the GPU-Z process from task manager. This means that GPU-Z never gets to "clean up" the temp file(s) it creates, which, at least in my case, ends up causing problems when trying to run the program again ("Could not start driver: the system cannot find the file specified"). 

2. Temporarily disable your Anti-Virus software. For reference, mine was Kaspersky (KIS) 6.0. 

3. Right-click the GPU-Z executable, select "Run As", and, if it is selected, un-check the "Protect my computer and data from unauthorized program activity" box. 

4. For overkill, go to Control Panel > System > Advanced > Performance > Data Execution Prevention, select "Turn on DEP for all programs and services except those I select", and add GPU-Z to the exclusion list. You may (or may not...  or may just want to disable DEP altogether) want to change this back to its default setting after running (assuming it works) GPU-Z. 

5. Attempt to run GPU-Z again. If it returns the "Could not start driver" error, just close the box and try again. It _should_ work the second time around. 

A semi-royal pain, I know, but, for what it's worth, I have managed to successfully use this workaround on two different machines that were experiencing the issue.


----------



## No-body (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks like everything is working correct

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hnx8v/


----------



## |L1n3 (Oct 11, 2007)

Validation impossible for me ..
'Upload failed'

So there are no changes between 0.0.6 and 0.0.7 for me 
My OS is Win XP x64 SP2, I use a NAT-Firewall in Router and ICS over my home-server.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 12, 2007)

*Works for my 7950GT..*

Validation at http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/vyefn/


----------



## rishabhairi (Oct 12, 2007)

working fine....
validation : http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5havd


----------



## Yannis_GR (Oct 12, 2007)

Sapphire ATI x1950Pro 512MB, Win XP.
Works fine!


----------



## pinguim (Oct 12, 2007)

Doesn't work for me. Does nothing and crashes system (sort of). Can't open new progs and have to press reset in order to reboot to go back to normal. Even after closing process in task manager.


----------



## ratbert (Oct 15, 2007)

*7600gt Sli*

Works, but like others only reports sli when 2nd card is selected.


----------



## -=l32andon=- (Oct 16, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9uru4/


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 16, 2007)

no shader speed or revision number - but otherwise it's correct


----------



## burebista (Oct 17, 2007)

At last. 0.0.8 is working on my system instead an instant shutdown when launched.
Subvendor is BFG (instead unknown 19F1).


----------



## Fizban (Oct 17, 2007)

0.0.8 works fine here. Though it says DirectX 9.0C and I'm almost certain I have DirectX 10.


----------



## stordoff (Oct 17, 2007)

Yep, works great.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/a865c/



			
				Fizban said:
			
		

> 0.0.8 works fine here. Though it says DirectX 9.0C and I'm almost certain I have DirectX 10.



Your card doesn't support DirectX 10


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 17, 2007)

Fizban said:


> 0.0.8 works fine here. Though it says DirectX 9.0C and I'm almost certain I have DirectX 10.



only hd2000 cards support dx10. even if you install dx10 on vista and your card supports dx9 you wont be able to run dx10 features


----------



## freakshow (Oct 17, 2007)

its works for me   

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/n443n/


----------



## -=l32andon=- (Oct 18, 2007)

*unknown vendor? (PNY)*


----------



## xu^ (Oct 19, 2007)

Works but as above unknown subvendor

(its a BFG Card btw)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/g2ur2/


----------



## Steevo (Oct 19, 2007)

First time I launched it, my system hard locked.



After a reboot it was fine however.


----------



## pmrdij (Oct 19, 2007)

has caused one system freeze (version 0.0.8) but otherwise no issues since 0.0.1.

- Robert (PmR)DeathInJune


----------



## BlackArchon (Oct 19, 2007)

GPU-Z 0.0.8 does not properly recognize my GeForce FX 5600:

Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bpmnm/





I will post many other pictures with not properly recognized cards later.


----------



## BlackArchon (Oct 21, 2007)

Same missing data for my GeForce FX 5700 Ultra:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zeq2c/




Everest:


----------



## Shurakai (Oct 21, 2007)

*Works like a charm*

No problems found while using it with my card


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 21, 2007)

Seems to be working for me but the Shader Mhz are greyed out.
Is the X1950pro supposed to have a R570XT core?


----------



## its2cold (Oct 21, 2007)

Works perfectly for my MSI factory OC 8600GTS.


----------



## Dave1234321 (Oct 22, 2007)

just thought id post results:
(dont know how to post images)



just wondering if the PCI-E was correct 2.0!!, also its only putting my 2d power saver clocks in and powerplay is disabled and laptop is in performance mode.

Running Vista buisness 64-bit, mobility drivers modified (MobilityModder) 7.10.

everything else seems fine i think. (stuff in red outline is wrong i think)

thanks Dave

ps. nearly forgot to say that the programs looking good keep it up


----------



## SirDeath (Oct 22, 2007)

*Still crashes with ATI Radeon 9250*

App still won't run (GPU-Z - Video card Information Utility has encountered a problem and needs to close...) with Radeon 9250 /Analogue display/Dell Optiplex 270 WinXP SP2.  Debug button on error dialogue does nothing.
-Don Muerte


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2007)

still working great for me.


----------



## kbk_75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Using 0.0.9 seems to be reporting things correctly, except that it says SLI is disabled on both my 8800GTXs, while I know that it is enabled. Also it does not list card manufacturer (PNY). There is no display tab either. I'm using Vista Ultimate 64 bit. Great little util, I wondered what my shader speed was until now!


----------



## johnspack (Oct 24, 2007)

zalman fc-zv9 helped me get a bit more out of the old 7950gt... oh and shader is 25mhz, don't know why is greyed out..






http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2smcr/

small bios vmod,  and yes it can be done!  http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/w6qrn/ edit: stable for gaming...
 next, pencil vmod for mem!


----------



## Snipe343 (Oct 24, 2007)

fine with my 8600GT


----------



## ccleorina (Oct 25, 2007)

Run fine on my HD2900XT X-Fire.....


----------



## -=l32andon=- (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## AnonymousJ (Oct 29, 2007)

URL=http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/v/2000630848601108817]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## SINKO (Nov 9, 2007)

It doesn't work on Quadro NVS 280 PCI-E.


----------



## -=l32andon=- (Nov 14, 2007)

lol, anyways it's my girlfriend's mighty laptop. She was kind enough to lend it to me. unibabe


----------



## -=l32andon=- (Nov 21, 2007)

*Can anyone please tell me if this GPU is known by any other name?*


----------



## cdawall (Nov 21, 2007)

dont think so






and here is the desktop version


----------



## YURETS (Nov 22, 2007)

don`t work at VIA Integrated Savage Pro 133 VideoCard,
SIS661Fx Integrated VIDEO.
And other S3 VIDEOCARD'S


----------



## cjc81 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey guys, having some problems here.

I have 2x 1950pros, one of them from Powercolour, the other from Sapphire.









Strangely, when i enable crossfire, it says *Enabled (1 GPU)*.

Any idea what's wrong over here?


----------



## -=l32andon=- (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## Ickrus (Jan 3, 2008)

cjc81  having the same problem with my 2900Xt's dvi-d to hdmi  anyones help would be appreciated  thanks.  btw have called ati tech support they seem to be clueless on the matter.

system:
q6600 
2gigs ram
mainboard:x38-dq6

ps: works find when pluged in dvi-vga shows 2 (gpus) but when pluged into tv only one shows.


----------



## Ickrus (Jan 3, 2008)

almost forgot im running windows xp sp2.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 3, 2008)

Works fine for me the other versions didnt even load


----------



## t30m4n (Feb 14, 2008)

x1950pro, works fine, but no core and pcb temp


----------



## Demos_sav (Feb 14, 2008)

Mine works fine except temperatures.... They are about 10C lower than Speedfan and rivatuner report


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 15, 2008)

It worked fine for my 8600GTS, and also now also for my 8800GT.












Edit: huh where is it that GPU-Z shows the temperatures?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 15, 2008)

download 0.1.6, there will be a new tab


----------



## cdawall (Feb 15, 2008)

nothing on via chipsets....


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 15, 2008)

Works perfect for my Inno3D 8800GT 512Mb OC Edition..


----------



## Baum (Feb 16, 2008)

maybe mobility x1900 is wrong recognised with it's shaders, on my vista system (basic 32)

http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/2499/x1900meverestatitoolwr3.jpg

it doesn't show shaders right. 12/5 -> ?? ah schock

Please look at the picture i've compared it with Everest


----------



## ps2cho (Feb 19, 2008)

8600m GT DDR2 = OK
8800GT 256MB + 512MB = OK


----------



## zaqwsx (Feb 23, 2008)

GPUZ dosn't seem to want to read my clocks right it says my gpu is: 796 and mem: 1125.

Here is a pic and also other programs say the right clocks. I reinstalled my drivers to see if that might be the problem but it didn't do anything.

Edit: Also subvendor is wronge it says HIS when mine is a PowerColor


----------



## Paul-Vitti (May 3, 2008)

With a XGI Volari V3 it didn't work (I also think i didn't work with a V5 or V8)


----------



## W1zzard (May 3, 2008)

Paul-Vitti said:


> With a XGI Volari V3 it didn't work (I also think i didn't work with a V5 or V8)



thats because xgi isnt supported. neither is matrox. and also not 3dfx


----------



## Paul-Vitti (May 8, 2008)

Are these cards support by a later version? Cause I don't know something about this card (Just a little bit from wikipedia)


----------



## W1zzard (May 8, 2008)

its not planned soon


----------



## Black Panther (May 9, 2008)

As far as the feedback I can give:

Works fine on:

8800GT
8600GTS
FX5500
MX440
MX400

Doesn't load for:

SiS (but that's integrated I guess)
Intel integrated cards (obviously?)
Nvidia Vanta 16MB (very ancient!)


----------



## spaeter (May 23, 2008)

Don't works on my 8800 gts (vista ultimate 64 sp1)


----------



## puma99dk| (May 25, 2008)

GPU-Z 0.2.1 doesn't show Default clocks at my MSI GeForce4 Ti4400 at my Barton System:


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 25, 2008)

Doesn't show default on my Geforce 4 MX440 on my P4 system


----------



## Marioace (May 25, 2008)

Doesn't show all the info with Palit GeForce 9600GSO Sonic 768MB GDDR3






its a Palit Sonic 9600GSO
Win Vista x86


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 25, 2008)

whats the difference between a 9600GSO and 9600GT


----------



## puma99dk| (May 25, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> whats the difference between a 9600GSO and 9600GT



9600GT can have 256, 512 and 1024mb GDDR3

9600GSO can have 384 and 768mb GDDR3

that's the difference and some of the clocks.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 25, 2008)

thanks...


----------



## Wile E (May 25, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> whats the difference between a 9600GSO and 9600GT



9600GSO is a relabeled 8800GS


----------



## ShadowFold (May 25, 2008)

Does not show my vendor(Palit) for my 8800GT.


----------



## Wile E (May 25, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Does not show my vendor(Palit) for my 8800GT.



That's because Palit cards don't have a Vendor ID.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 25, 2008)

Wile E said:


> That's because Palit cards don't have a Vendor ID.



That's just like my Albatron 8800GT-512X


----------



## Marioace (May 25, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> whats the difference between a 9600GSO and 9600GT



memory interface 9600GT is 256bits, 9600GSO is 192bits


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 25, 2008)

Wile E said:


> 9600GSO is a relabeled 8800GS



so a 9600GSO is the same as a 8800GS?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 26, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so a 9600GSO is the same as a 8800GS?



yea


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 26, 2008)

so i would be paying $10 more for the same damn thing... thanks for telling me.


----------



## Steveyboy (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi there

I need some help. I bought the XFX 384meg 9600GSO last week. The performance of the card is really nice. Assassins Creed, Frontlines fuel of war and SIms 2 all play on high graphics pretty well. I upgraded from a 7600GS and did not have enough money for the 9600GT or 8800GT. 

The problem that I have is that the GRU-Z only shows my memory clock as 900mhz and not 1800mhz as advertised by XFX. The core clock and shader clock is correct at 580mhz/1450mhz. Can someone tell me what can be wrong because I sent the info to XFX support, they are yet to reply back and I went to the computer store where I bought the card but they could not help me.

Is there something wrong with my card?

Steve


----------



## Wile E (Jul 22, 2008)

Steveyboy said:


> Hi there
> 
> I need some help. I bought the XFX 384meg 9600GSO last week. The performance of the card is really nice. Assassins Creed, Frontlines fuel of war and SIms 2 all play on high graphics pretty well. I upgraded from a 7600GS and did not have enough money for the 9600GT or 8800GT.
> 
> ...


No, there is nothing wrong with it. Gfx cards use what's known as DDR ram, also known as Double Data Rate. In other words, it can perform 2 operations per 1 clock cycle, whereas the old SDRAM could only do 1 operation per cycle. The same holds true for all types of sytem memory that's DDR.

So DDR ram that's rated at 1800Mhz, actually runs at 900, because it can do 2 operations per clock. In essence, they are saying it would be equivalent to SDRAM at 1800Mhz. Like I said, that goes for all types of DDR ram. Even DDR2-800 for example, it actually runs at 400Mhz.


----------



## Mr.Lilek (Jul 24, 2008)

Works OK for 9500 GT


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 24, 2008)

Wile E said:


> No, there is nothing wrong with it. Gfx cards use what's known as DDR ram, also known as Double Data Rate. In other words, it can perform 2 operations per 1 clock cycle, whereas the old SDRAM could only do 1 operation per cycle. The same holds true for all types of sytem memory that's DDR.
> 
> So DDR ram that's rated at 1800Mhz, actually runs at 900, because it can do 2 operations per clock. In essence, they are saying it would be equivalent to SDRAM at 1800Mhz. Like I said, that goes for all types of DDR ram. Even DDR2-800 for example, it actually runs at 400Mhz.



Great explanation!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 24, 2008)

Mr.Lilek said:


> Works OK for 9500 GT



Sapphire makes nV


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Sapphire makes nV



i didn't know that...

Also where did you get a 9500 at?


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 24, 2008)

yeah the 9500's just came out.  Have you enjoyed the newest collection to the 9 series?  Any benchmarks yet?  I'm interested to know more about this card!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> yeah the 9500's just came out.  Have you enjoyed the newest collection to the 9 series?  Any benchmarks yet?  I'm interested to know more about this card!!



can you find it in the US? from the benchmarks i have seen it looks to be about equal to a 7900GS/GT


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 24, 2008)

Haven't looked for purchase.  I personally wouldn't buy the card, since from what I've seen the 8600 series is its rival. Why buy a new 9500 card when the 8600 GTS will out preform and cost the same?  
Maybe Mr. Leek will help us out and bounce some benching off the card?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 24, 2008)

From what ive seen its on par with the 8600GT.. I would just wait for the HD 4600's or get a 9600GT.


----------



## Mr.Lilek (Jul 24, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Haven't looked for purchase.  I personally wouldn't buy the card, since from what I've seen the 8600 series is its rival. Why buy a new 9500 card when the 8600 GTS will out preform and cost the same?
> Maybe Mr. Leek will help us out and bounce some benching off the card?



Sorry, I do not play games much and I do not have any benchmarking utility installed 
The only game I play is World of Warcraft.
With this card, I play WoW at 1600x1200 (max details) with FPS 50+, so OK for me.

I suppose it is not really great for gaming, but it doesn´t need extra power line and runs bellow 40 degrees celsius with passive cooling only (AC Accelero S1).
That's all I care about 


This card is, in fact, reference sample with no branding. I too was surprised to see Sapphire as manufacturer.


----------



## Prodigys (Jul 25, 2008)

Isn't this wrong ?






Because :

    * GPU: 2x G92
    * Release Date: 03/2008
    * Interface: PCI-E 2.0 x16
    * Transistors: 2X 754 million
    * Unified shaders: 2x 128
    * ROP's: 2x 16
    * Core Clock: 600 MHz
    * Memory Clock: 1000 MHz (GDDR3)
    * Memory Bandwidth: 128 GB/sec
    * Memory Interface: 512 bit (2x 256 bit)
    * Memory: 1024 MB (2x 512MB)


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 25, 2008)

Its reading one of the 9800's. Its completely normal. Its just two cards using the same pci-e slot.


----------



## Prodigys (Jul 25, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Its reading one of the 9800's. Its completely normal. Its just two cards using the same pci-e slot.



Hmmm, would love to see the double spec's ... I bought a 9800GX2, not a 8800GT.
If you believe the spec's then I mean...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 25, 2008)

Its two 8800GTS in a single card. It sees it as two cards because it has two G92 cores. If you want two combined cores, get the soldering iron out


----------



## Steveyboy (Jul 25, 2008)

Why does my 9600GSO look like it's almost a match for the 8800GT - The specs looks almost (maybe not almost but closely) like the 8800GT with the exception of the *bitrate and memory and of course the shaders*, but the clock speeds looks almost like it can match the performance of the 8800GT > My 9600GSO shows core/memory/shader 580/900/1450. I haven't overclocked the card as I'm running it with only a 400W PSU which is the minumum requirements. I thought a GS is not as good as a GT but as I'm playing Assassins Creed and Frontlines fuel of war on it on high graphics, it's absolutely amazing. I am really impressed with my new AngelFace as she performs really well for a budget card. However if I had a bit more money, I would have gone for the 8800GT. I want to overclock as I read on tomshardware.com that I can go pass the 680 core clock on a XFX as there is no clock speed limiter. Can this be possible?
If it is, then I need to invest in a 600W PSU to let my AngelFace (9600GSO) become a real Bi**h when it comes to playing high end games.


----------



## Prodigys (Jul 25, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Its two 8800GTS in a single card. It sees it as two cards because it has two G92 cores. If you want two combined cores, get the soldering iron out



I know what you mean. But I mean, why doesn't GPU-z show the spec's combined ?
Because there are 2 cores ?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 26, 2008)

Prodigys said:


> I know what you mean. But I mean, why doesn't GPU-z show the spec's combined ?
> Because there are 2 cores ?



Because the driver doesn't treat them that way.


----------



## Prodigys (Jul 26, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Because the driver doesn't treat them that way.



Okay, now I get it, thnx !


----------



## tomatomanz (Jul 31, 2008)

*8800gt & 4870*

Hi there peeps!, first time posting here.. 

Anywayz, it seems the GPU-Z (tried a few versions till latest) doesnt seems to work on any of my rigs.

From my Gigabyte 8800GT TurboForce to my Gigabyte 4870... weird...

Basically, once i double-click on the gpu-z.exe... a startup pic (splash) shows up... and juz hangs there... nuthin happens not even an error msg displayed ...
Its there something else i shld do?.. i tried clicking on the startup pic... nuthin happens...

Any ideas peeps?..

Btw, its there any other proggies that i can check my 4870 temps?..

Thanks in advanced for those who replied 

Cheers


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 31, 2008)

please describe your system configuration


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 31, 2008)

you probably still have some nvidia drivers on your system so it doesnt know what to do


----------



## tomatomanz (Jul 31, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> please describe your system configuration


I tried it both on my 2 rigs, one its Intel C2D rig and the other its AMD X2 rig.

*Intel C2D rig :-*
Intel C2D E8400
Gigabyte P35-DS3
Corsair XMS2 DHX PC6400 CL4
Gigabyte 4870
Corsair HX520w

*AMD X2 rig :-*
AMD X2 3800+
DFi Infinity SLi NF4
KVR PC3200 2GBs
Gigabyte 8800GT TurboForce Edition
Acbel iPower 510w

Both running WinXP Pro SP3 and All on stockspeeds 



ShadowFold said:


> you probably still have some nvidia drivers on your system so it doesnt know what to do


I juz installed my new Intel rig, so everything fresh installed 

So, peeps any ideas?..

Cheers


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 31, 2008)

which os? you using raid? scsi adapter?


----------



## tomatomanz (Jul 31, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> which os? you using raid? scsi adapter?


Both on WinXP Pro SP3, and normal setup on hdds, meaning no raid, and not using scsi adapter.

And oh yeah, i forgotten the annoying part its that.. when i try to start the GPU-Z proggie, it display the splash pic.. then it literally hang my pc, i can't even do "ctrl-alt-del" to get into my task manager.. lol

So, i had to press reset button my pc case =/

Fyi, i tried different drivers already.. no luck there either..

Cheers


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 31, 2008)

very strange .. do you have some sort of antivirus installed?


----------



## tomatomanz (Jul 31, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> very strange .. do you have some sort of antivirus installed?


Crap!.. don't tell me its my antivirus doing?..

Fyi : my av its Kaspersky.

I'll try later, im going out now 

Cheers


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 31, 2008)

i'm just thinkign about possible causes ... give it a try without the antivirus but i doubt thats the reason ... still worth trying


----------



## tomatomanz (Jul 31, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> i'm just thinkign about possible causes ... give it a try without the antivirus but i doubt thats the reason ... still worth trying


ROFL!.. guess what?!... my av really its the culprit!... lol

After i close my av, GPU-Z finally works!.. lol...

Scary tho... had to close av juz to use GPU-Z 

Thanks for the replies peeps!

Cheers


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 31, 2008)

can you 100% reproduce the behaviour? which version of which antivirus are you using? any settings other than the default?


----------



## stazi (Aug 1, 2008)

Getting incomplete data:

Video Card: Nvidia Geforce 9600M GT
OS: Vista Ultimate x64

Info I'm not getting is:

Technology
Die Size
BIOS Version
DirectX Support
Texture Fillrate
Bus Width
Memory type
Bandwidth


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 1, 2008)

stazi, whats the device id ?


----------



## stazi (Aug 1, 2008)

device id is 10DE-0649


----------



## tomatomanz (Aug 2, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> can you 100% reproduce the behaviour? which version of which antivirus are you using? any settings other than the default?


Heres my snapshot of GPU-Z :-






Im using Kaspersky 7.0.. and its on default settings.

Btw, i noticed theres no shaders display..





Cheers


----------



## Nick259 (Aug 2, 2008)

my powercolor x1950GT and HIS 3850 working fine here, though iirc the x1950GT showed up as HIS in the subvendor box.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 2, 2008)

ATi cards dont have separate shader clocks. They are linked with the core.


----------



## stazi (Aug 3, 2008)

any ideas about my graphics card?


----------



## b4b5 (Aug 9, 2008)

*9600m GS*

i'm in the same situation od stazi, Wiz if you need a tester let me know!
cheers


----------



## Clutch442 (Aug 9, 2008)

I wouldn't want to do without it.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 9, 2008)

9600m gt support will be in next release


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 9, 2008)

9800gtx works

not sure if that was posted yet


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 10, 2008)

i am sure it has been said many times... It is working with my 8800GT


----------



## the_pharaoh (Sep 6, 2008)

My rig:

X2 5000+ BE 200x16@1.38v
ASUS M3A32MVP wifi-ap
4x1GB D9GMH @ 800CL3
HD 4870 @ 800/1100

nevermind, working perfectly!


----------

